# Are you looking for a Maltese? READ THIS



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello,

I decided to add a delightful little dog to my family known as the Maltese. As any good owner, I began to research reputable breeders, I narrowed my search down to two wonderful breeders with adorable puppies. On a whim I decided to check out petfinder, of course, I will not find any Maltese, right? Wrong. Sadly, today there are forty nine pages of Maltese looking for homes, fifteen Maltese on each of those forty nine pages. There are puppies and seniors, purebreds and adorable mixes. Many are so gorgeous you would never guess they were not from a top breeder. A great bonus to adopting an adult is I will know exactly what I get, how big, is he a barker, shy, outgoing. In 2006, I adopted a nine year old yellow Labrador who had been abused by her previous owners. I had her for five and a half years and she was my constant shadow, she idolized me because in her eyes I had saved her. I know from my relationship with her that you do not need to get a puppy to have a strong bond, rescue a dog and you will have the most loyal and devoted friend ever.

What was I thinking looking at breeders? Until there are none, ADOPT. Please check out petfinder or a maltese rescue group before you give a deposit to a breeder. What better way to feed your heart and soul than to rescue a dog in need, that's my plan.







My beautiful Izzy, such a sweet and gentle soul, I miss you.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

That's wonderful and admirable of you to adopt, however, not everyone wants to adopt, some want a puppy from a reputable breeder and there is NOTHING wrong with that. If you want to adopt that I think that is perfectly fine but I have a problem with people acting like if you don't, you are a horrible person. (Not saying that you implied that at all, just sharing my opinion on the matter.)

Here, in Iowa, the maltese up for adoption are few and far between. Our animal rescue league (which is our pound here) is over run with pitbulls, and not now, nor ever will I ever be interested in a pit bull. Our pet finder results may have a maltese or two if you are lucky, but often times they are also clearly mixes.

What's wrong with a mix you ask? Well nothing! And to a family which has member's not bothered by allergies to certain dogs it may also not be a big deal. Some people though, like purebred dogs, and they deserve to have them and to know the lineage if they like. 

Kudos to you for adopting. Kudos to those who purchase from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The problem is that if everybody adopts there will be no pure bred dogs long before there are no more dogs needing rescue. 

I looked at Petfinder just now and was shocked at how many mixed breeds were up for adoption. Of course, I searched for Maltese, but the 700 dogs listed were not Maltese. It seems that if a dog is under 25 pounds and has some white hair, they list it as a Maltese or Maltese mix.

What needs to happen is that people need to stop allowing their pets to breed. People need to stop supporting puppy mills and back yard breeders. Some people have it in their hearts to adopt a dog in need, and I think that is admirable. I however, wanted a Maltese. I wanted a Maltese that looks like a Maltese and has the temperament of a Maltese. I went to a reputable breeder. 

This debate goes on and on, but there is no absolute right or wrong. Rescue or reputable breeder are equally good.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sylie said:


> The problem is that if everybody adopts there will be no pure bred dogs long before there are no more dogs needing rescue.
> 
> I looked at Petfinder just now and was shocked at how many mixed breeds were up for adoption. Of course, I searched for Maltese, but the 700 dogs listed were not Maltese. It seems that if a dog is under 25 pounds and has some white hair, they list it as a Maltese or Maltese mix.
> 
> ...


:aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well y'all know how I feel about rescue. I foster with SCMR and volunteer with a lot of the local rescues doing pulls, transports, & home visits. My first Malt came from a BYB, the other three came from show breeders. I wouldn't change a thing, cuz if I hadn't gotten Tanner, who has MVD, I wouldn't have found SM and learned what I've learned. I'm glad I have the babies I do. Someone pointed out that in fostering, you save 2 dogs, the one you foster, and the one you that takes the foster's place in rescue. I have fostered some absolutely wonderful Malts, and if I didn't already have 6 dogs, I would now. i've been very very pleased with the homes SCMR has found for my fosters. Simply wonderful families. I encourage everyone to do what they can for rescue whether it's transport, pull, home visits, groom, foster or donate. Rescues always need $$ as vetting, i.e., dentals, shots, spay/neuter & all the other health problems cost money. Did you know you can set up a monthly donation thru PayPal. If it's $10 a month and 10 people do that, that's $1200 a year. OK, I'll step down off my soapbox now.


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, it was not my intention for this post to start a debate on adoption vs purchasing nor was it my intention to offend anyone who has bought a puppy from a breeder. In fact, both of my dogs that I have right now I purchased from a breeder.

Let's face it if everyone bought a puppy had it neutered and kept it for it's entire life we would not need rescue. People who chose to buy rather than adopt are not to blame for the pet overpopulation problem. However, no one will deny there is a problem and millions of dogs in shelters are euthanized. I would not agree that adopting from a shelter will make purebred dogs extinct. I really do not think that is a worry.

I was surprised to see how many Maltese need rescue and yes, there are purebreds in rescue. I wanted people looking to add a Maltese to consider a rescue because some people might think like I did that Maltese do not end up in rescue. There are people out there that want a purebred puppy from a reputable breeder and they will give that puppy a wonderful home for it's entire life and there certainly is nothing wrong with that. In fact, if I could have one wish as a dog lover it would be that every dog has a good loving forever home no matter where it came from.

I am just saying if you are planning to add a dog, why not check out rescues as well, you never know who may steal your heart.

Cristine


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Cristine, don't feel like you started a debate. SM is a big supporter of rescue, as witnessed by our annual Rescue Raffle and the rescue volunteers we have. We're also a big supporter of buying from reputable breeders, too. There's no conflict. Different people want different things, and there's room for both here. That's what I like about SM.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

blkdog said:


> Wow, it was not my intention for this post to start a debate on adoption vs purchasing nor was it my intention to offend anyone who has bought a puppy from a breeder. In fact, both of my dogs that I have right now I purchased from a breeder.
> 
> Let's face it if everyone bought a puppy had it neutered and kept it for it's entire life we would not need rescue. People who chose to buy rather than adopt are not to blame for the pet overpopulation problem. However, no one will deny there is a problem and millions of dogs in shelters are euthanized. I would not agree that adopting from a shelter will make purebred dogs extinct. I really do not think that is a worry.
> 
> ...


I agree rescues are the best dogs. What you give comes back over and over.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Christine, like you I was very surprised to learn that there are Maltese in rescue. When I first joined I was looking for help in finding a breeder, and I was so surprised to see adorable little dogs here, like Celeta's Steve, or Rudy Roo, who had been adopted. I just didn't realize it was possible to find a Maltese through rescue. I guess it is because the shelters in my area have almost all large dogs. I think it is always good to have reminders here for those looking for a Maltese that rescue is one of the options to consider. Some people just are not aware that it is even a possibility if it is what they want.
How is your search going? I wish you the very best of lucky in finding your new dog!


----------

